# Image Dynamics



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey members of DIYMA! I hope you all are doing quite well! My name is Don, and I am a employee aka Builder at Image Dynamics. I would LOVE to know one thing, what new products do you guys want to see? Honestly. Think in your mind like a business man please. Nothing outlandish, but be creative. I want Image to take the top and starting with knowing what you guys, the consumer, wants. 

-Thanks guys!

-Don


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

Way off topic but any open positions at ID


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Did the company change ownership in the recent years? I thought I read that somewhere, I may be wrong


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

The company did change ownership a few years back. Our goal is to once again be on top for US made high end audio products. 

No there are no positions currently. We are slowly building up steam after a few years of stagnant sales but all is slowly changing!


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

To be honest I think a huge trend on this board (and in Car Audio period) is the development of mid-high end Class D amplifiers. 

I find there is a big gap in prices between the cheap (~$200) Class D's like the PPI, NVX, Polk's based off the Philips chipset, and the JL, Zed, Zuki offerings at $750+.

It would be nice to have a 5 Channel Class D with 150w+ per 4 channel and 500+ on the sub channel. The only amps offering that are $750+. I think it is more reasonable for $350-500.

Personally I am saving for a Zed Levi III which is around 190w @ 4 ohms x 6 and is around the power I think most on this forum with mid-high end systems would like to have.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I thought I read about some slim IDQ subs? Is that already happening? If not, I think that would be a good product. Ideally, slim 10, 12, and 15" versions would be awesome. I haven't seen a slim 15" sub before (that JL 13" one is about as close as I've seen).


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

8" IDMax..... W7 does some pretty good sales with there 8". The market is there for competition! Certainly enough to justify the build if its possible.

Slim 4 or better yet 3 inch midrange drivers! (3way sets)......perhaps adding an 8" midbass driver (non pro audio crap) would be worthy.......There area lot of stock vehicles now with 8" mids.....and we all know that the 3"/4" are also becoming pretty common so perhaps building some oem upgrade kits for dealers is a market you should target. 
Also the boating industry has some good products but not marketed even close to its potential (no clue how/why this is missed????) so I would look into building a solid marine line and focus on boat shows as well as boat manufacturers!


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

A 3-way version of the Ctx65cs (my favorite 2-way of all time, especially at its price point). 

And I'm patiently awaiting the specs on the IDQ Version 4s.


----------



## JimHTP (Nov 12, 2012)

Some less expensive passive/active 3-way systems would do well with the crowds on here I think.

I second the idea of a shallow mount sub as mentioned above

Lastly processors are becoming ever more popular, I'd love to see ID get into that game.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I would like to see ID outfit my entire truck for free.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

3 and 4 inch mid ranges to run from 400-5k......


----------



## aqlover (Jun 7, 2011)

JCJetta said:


> A 3-way version of the Ctx65cs (my favorite 2-way of all time, especially at its price point).
> 
> This ^^^^^^^^


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

Finish the iDOne.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

aqlover said:


> JCJetta said:
> 
> 
> > A 3-way version of the Ctx65cs (my favorite 2-way of all time, especially at its price point).
> ...


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

rexroadj said:


> 8" IDMax..... W7 does some pretty good sales with there 8". The market is there for competition! Certainly enough to justify the build if its possible.
> 
> Slim 4 or better yet 3 inch midrange drivers! (3way sets)......perhaps adding an 8" midbass driver (non pro audio crap) would be worthy.......There area lot of stock vehicles now with 8" mids.....and we all know that the 3"/4" are also becoming pretty common so perhaps building some oem upgrade kits for dealers is a market you should target.
> Also the boating industry has some good products but not marketed even close to its potential (no clue how/why this is missed????) so I would look into building a solid marine line and focus on boat shows as well as boat manufacturers!


Ditto agian.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok while I have your ear improve the surface mounts for the larger tweets. They are so large and if you don't go flush they are a big PITA.
5 1/4" & 4" component XS	& Cxs options. Slim subs and 8" I DQ &	IDMAX. That would round out the line perfect.


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

All very good points made here in this thread, i can say the tweeter mounting issue HAS been addressed for all new products, a 3 way kit MIGHT happen, a shallow line is in the R and D stage currently. the MAX 8" has only been talked about between builders. Keep them coming guys We appreciate all comments!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

left channel said:


> Finish the iDOne.


Sadly I wish we could... but most likely will not happen any time soon


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

DonH said:


> All very good points made here in this thread, i can say the tweeter mounting issue HAS been addressed for all new products, a 3 way kit MIGHT happen, a shallow line is in the R and D stage currently. the MAX 8" has only been talked about between builders. Keep them coming guys We appreciate all comments!


Not to nit pick but those are the holes in the amour. Really good stuff have enjoy everything I've used so far. I really like the idmax best of both worlds SQL.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

SilkySlim said:


> Not to nit pick but those are the holes in the amour. Really good stuff have enjoy everything I've used so far. I really like the idmax best of both worlds SQL.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Understandable. Trust me i know. I want so badly to make an 8" IDMAX but stay tuned for an 8" from us in the future thats for sure


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

left channel said:


> Finish the iDOne.


whats the iDOne??


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> whats the iDOne??


This is an IDONE









At the time it was suppose to be released it was a processor quite ahead of its time using ideas and abilities that were not found in processors.
Initial release was suppose to be in 2000.
It boasted 24bit DACs. 4way fully selectable crossovers. Linkwitz Riley filters. Fully adjustable Time alignment. Independent 1/3octave EQ per output..
Control via Laptop and remote tuning via Palm pilot

It was delayed and delayed and delayed bc it some of the parts for it, simply did not exist at that time and had to be fabricated and then there just wasnt enough money to actually produce it anymore.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

and its not getting made now why?! that seems awesome


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> and its not getting made now why?! that seems awesome


uh bc now that wouldnt be anything special..what processor doesnt boast those abilities?
Alpine H-700, P99, 6to8,H800, 360.2,360.1, Bitone,zapco dsp8....


There has been speculation that the BitOne evolved from this. Originally designed by Robert Zeff then scrapped and sold to someone else, then someone else then to Elektromedia who then called Zeff again to get it to work properly.
again, thats just what I had heard over the years, no way to ever really confirm it


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> uh bc now that wouldnt be anything special..what processor doesnt boast those abilities?
> Alpine H-700, P99, 6to8,H800, 360.2,360.1, Bitone,zapco dsp8....
> 
> 
> ...


true. it would still be cool to see in the market


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

There are alot of new Dodge trucks that use 6x9s in the doors. Unfortunately the ID X-69s mounting depth is to deep to work in the front doors. A little design change could boost the sales on that speaker. There are not too many options in the market for high quality 6x9 components.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's something that no one makes that I know of. An unbalanced 6-channel amp to power an active 3-way front stage. All of the 6 channel amps out there produce the same watts for each channel, which in general is not enough for the midbass and overkill for the tweeter. Something like a 100 to 150 watts for the midbass, 50 to 75 watts for the midrange and 25 to 30 watts for the tweets would be in the ballpark IMHO. It could be tailored to work with the new 3-way speakers that everyone wants you to make!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

cajunner said:


> I'd like to see a couple of different passive radiator lines, for reasonable prices.
> 
> the proliferation of false floor methodologies makes a turn from the AP mats of long ago towards the vented alignment using smaller volumes, and high excursion for relatively small diameter cone sizes.
> 
> ...


I don't think the new ID is going to be making horns anytime soon...


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

benny said:


> I don't think the new ID is going to be making horns anytime soon...


This, eric is still making horns if you want one....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

a 3 way comp set - *all slim neo motors* - "IDQ" 8 that plays from about 50hz~300hz, a great midrange (think fountek fr88\89 or fatial pro 3fe20) *keep it slim and small form factor for stealth installs - and if possible a SEALED BASKET so no enclosure requirement* and a great tweeter to put on top.

make a passive 3 way crossover that is OPTIONAL. meaning you can buy the 3-way comp set with a crossover OR all six drivers, OR each driver individually.

this with a matching amplifier that has active crossovers to support it so you can buy all 6 drivers WITH the matching amplifier that has the active crossovers for the component set.



that would be tits.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

req said:


> a 3 way comp set - *all slim neo motors* - "IDQ" 8 that plays from about 50hz~300hz, a great midrange (think fountek fr88\89 or fatial pro 3fe20) *keep it slim and small form factor for stealth installs - and if possible a SEALED BASKET so no enclosure requirement* and a great tweeter to put on top.
> 
> make a passive 3 way crossover that is OPTIONAL. meaning you can buy the 3-way comp set with a crossover OR all six drivers, OR each driver individually.
> 
> ...


you cant begin to understand my want for a solid slim 8" driver that would be fitting in a 3 way kit...


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> 8" IDMax..... W7 does some pretty good sales with there 8". The market is there for competition! Certainly enough to justify the build if its possible.
> 
> Slim 4 or better yet 3 inch midrange drivers! (3way sets)......perhaps adding an 8" midbass driver (non pro audio crap)


What's wrong with pro audio?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

edzyy said:


> What's wrong with pro audio?


I'm not a fan. Never heard a car I considered sounding "good" with it. 

Now, before we get into all the useless backlash....First let me say that its my opinion based on what I have heard. I have heard many! But then we have to figure out what is considered "pro audio"......however for the sake of simplicity......I would rather just say, I personally would prefer to keep the lines more traditional (well traditional for ID anyway). There stuff could be considered on the edge of pro audio to many I'm sure!

Anyway....I just have not liked anything I have ever heard. Aint my cup of tea


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Also because pro audio 8inchers are usually just big midranges that can't play low.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

DonH said:


> you cant begin to understand my want for a solid slim 8" driver that would be fitting in a 3 way kit...


oh i understand allright. for years i was looking for some good condition IDQ8v2 DVC4's to use with my horns, and i finally found them via elemental designs warehouse cleanout for almost free BNIB. it turns out they are big and bulky and still dont meet the low end of the CD2 horns i had.

the weakness (imo) of horns is the physical size of either the horn+compression driver or the midbass diameter+motor to make it actually work.

im looking at the illusion audio drivers (i have seen them repurporsed by ID back in the day with IDQ8 parts) as inspiration.




*but basically, a 3-way component set with neo motors and a matching small form factor class-D full range amplifier with active BANDPASS crossovers for midbass\midrange and a highpass crossover for the tweeter. something like 200x2 100x2 and 75x2 staggered design. in a footprint like a JL HD type size. build this and sell it for less than $700\amp and $500\components and you will sell a LOT of them.*


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> im looking at the illusion audio drivers (i have seen them repurporsed by ID back in the day with IDQ8 parts) as inspiration.


Um...to my knowledge I had the only pair of the Neo motor IDQ8s which were custom made for me using a pair of old ND10s and then and IDQ8 basket, cone, surround, spider etc...

I dont remember who I sold them to, but it wasnt the smartest thing Ive ever done bc those things were freakin awesome


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Um...to my knowledge I had the only pair of the Neo motor IDQ8s which were custom made for me using a pair of old ND10s and then and IDQ8 basket, cone, surround, spider etc...
> 
> I dont remember who I sold them to, but it wasnt the smartest thing Ive ever done bc those things were freakin awesome


yours are who i was talking about! i didnt want to name drop or anything mic. 

i almost bought them too haha!

that is the inspiration i am refering to though


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> yours are who i was talking about! i didnt want to name drop or anything mic.
> 
> i almost bought them too haha!
> 
> that is the inspiration i am refering to though


Sorry I misunderstood your post--thought you meant you saw ID was repurposing Illusion drivers and that there were multiple pairs made over the years.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I thought they had the motors from the Nd-12s...maybe they were the 10s. I should know...I bought the blown drivers for the motors that Matt turned into the 8s for Mic.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You say keep it traditional and want a 3" midrange? That's about as far from traditional ID as you are going to get.

How do you figure the edge of? The stuff that made ID's reputation in the early days was straight up proaudio based drivers.

Rest of it....yawn.



rexroadj said:


> I'm not a fan. Never heard a car I considered sounding "good" with it.
> 
> Now, before we get into all the useless backlash....First let me say that its my opinion based on what I have heard. I have heard many! But then we have to figure out what is considered "pro audio"......however for the sake of simplicity......I would rather just say, I personally would prefer to keep the lines more traditional (well traditional for ID anyway). There stuff could be considered on the edge of pro audio to many I'm sure!
> 
> Anyway....I just have not liked anything I have ever heard. Aint my cup of tea


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> You say keep it traditional and want a 3" midrange? That's about as far from traditional ID as you are going to get.
> 
> How do you figure the edge of? The stuff that made ID's reputation in the early days was straight up proaudio based drivers.
> 
> Rest of it....yawn.


Clearly you misread or I didnt do a good enough of describing! 
And depending on how "early days" were talking, I was not a fan! Last time I checked I'm allowed that option! There called opinions...you certainly dont have to agree or like them. Just like your yawn..... (smart ass)
The edge I was referring to was there last few years offerings! 


What I was saying is that 3" driver would be nice and accommodating! Just dont pair it up with some typical 8" pro audio driver that wont play for **** under 200hz! No more horns....so they need something!


----------



## chrisfromalbany (Dec 3, 2011)

JCJetta said:


> A 3-way version of the Ctx65cs (my favorite 2-way of all time, especially at its price point).
> 
> And I'm patiently awaiting the specs on the IDQ Version 4s.


CTx65cs - nice comps but think Tweeter needs upgrading. The JBL MS-62C just a better comp set at the moment due to mainly better tweeter. Think increase sales maybe even offer same woofer and better Tweeter or XO option.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Any progress on the slim 12's or 10's?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i agree some kinda slim line that is id max and idq series woofers blended together.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Or even SL8's?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Slim Lines are in the process right now actually! I do believe we have the tooling done for the 10 and 12, all that is left is final design touches on the slim 8 and build a few prototypes to try them out and see what is best. Im listening right now to a slim 6.5 that was built this week. sorry for late replies here as i have been quite busy with home life as well.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm willing to test them out in my kicks! Just let me know when you are shipping them.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

So in reality are we talking 6 mo. Or a year?


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

myhikingboots said:


> Here's something that no one makes that I know of. An unbalanced 6-channel amp to power an active 3-way front stage. All of the 6 channel amps out there produce the same watts for each channel, which in general is not enough for the midbass and overkill for the tweeter. Something like a 100 to 150 watts for the midbass, 50 to 75 watts for the midrange and 25 to 30 watts for the tweets would be in the ballpark IMHO. It could be tailored to work with the new 3-way speakers that everyone wants you to make!


Even a 4 channel like this would be cool. And I can't believe nobody said this...how about an IDQ 15?????


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

No doubt IDQ 15 would be bad to the bone or even an id15 more entry piece again. That would make sense to get budgets primed to setup to the idmax15.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Some good stuff in this thread. I would think high quality, smaller footprint, class D amps would be at the top of the list as demand is high and profit margin seems to be good for those right now. Some were complaining about not having any choices in a price point between the Phillips chipset and the proprietary stuff from JL and Zed. That may be harder to accomplish than would appear. A considerable amount of cost goes into designing and tooling up for a 'new' series of boards that aren't already available thru build houses. That would result in higher cost to the consumer. 
The current ID amps are nice even if they are alittle dated in size and design. I suggest keeping those and adding the small class D option maybe with a few tweaks to make them unique to ID. A subtle but, appealing heatsink design would be nice too. The new PPI Phantoms and others that use similar boards look anywhere from ugly to very plain and that's being kind.
On the marketing side, a more dynamic experience for website visitors might help along with some sort of presence at larger shows. Maybe 2-3 demo vehicles...people always enjoy those and they help build brand identity. Maybe do a dealer tour in a couple of those and tie in some special promotions to coincide with visits to those shops?
Image has a good basis for expanding and solidifying their brand. Use the CTX, ID, IDQ and IDMax as guidelines for four levels of equipment (amps, components and subs) that includes features that 'step up' as you move higher in the price point. CTX= entry level, ID= enthusiast SQ, IDQ= serious SQ and IDMax= Competition level. 
Just my thoughts.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

IDMax 15 without a doubt. I've been waiting for it for about 10 years now. I want an SQ based 15 with 30mm xmax to run IB. I'll probably end up with the pair of 13W7s before ID comes out with a 15" Max though.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> IDMax 15 without a doubt. I've been waiting for it for about 10 years now. I want an SQ based 15 with 30mm xmax to run IB. I'll probably end up with the pair of 13W7s before ID comes out with a 15" Max though.


You must not follow ID very close. I think the IDMax 15 has been out for a bit. 

I'll be testing the new IDQ12 V4 later today, see if it's any different than the V3!!!!


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

myhikingboots said:


> Here's something that no one makes that I know of. An unbalanced 6-channel amp to power an active 3-way front stage. All of the 6 channel amps out there produce the same watts for each channel, which in general is not enough for the midbass and overkill for the tweeter. Something like a 100 to 150 watts for the midbass, 50 to 75 watts for the midrange and 25 to 30 watts for the tweets would be in the ballpark IMHO. It could be tailored to work with the new 3-way speakers that everyone wants you to make!


There are a few out there. DD had the S4, and IIRC JL had one too. 

Referred to as staggered.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

RNBRAD said:


> You must not follow ID very close. I think the IDMax 15 has been out for a bit.
> 
> I'll be testing the new IDQ12 V4 later today, see if it's any different than the V3!!!!


I don't follow ID at all.

I figured once the 15 is released there would be a bunch of talk about it but I never saw it and I still haven't found anyone who has actually seen one in real life. 

It looks ok going from the specs on ID's site. I'm guessing the 22mm xmax is peak to peak. Cone area is nice. Not sure I could take the loss of sensitivity though, at least not with the power I currently have. Xmech would be nice to know as well. I know the 13W7 is stated as "over 4" of peak to peak mechanical excursion. Since mine will be IB, those numbers would be nice too since chances are I will exceed xmax at some point. 

Has anyone here seen or heard one of these subs?


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> IDMax 15 without a doubt. I've been waiting for it for about 10 years now. I want an SQ based 15 with 30mm xmax to run IB. I'll probably end up with the pair of 13W7s before ID comes out with a 15" Max though.


Mine should be here next week. I am going to run them IB. I'm excited. I know that it was with the Maxx 12 it reaches full xmax with 1/3 power in an IB config.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

SilkySlim said:


> Mine should be here next week. I am going to run them IB. I'm excited. I know that it was with the Maxx 12 it reaches full xmax with 1/3 power in an IB config.


Nice. I'm looking forward to your review. With that much cone area and decent excursion, it might bridge the gap between the IB15s and Fi IB3s.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I have run a single Max 12 IB with very good results. It was just a trial baffle. Just to get an idea if I want to go IB. The motor structure and suspension will be much stiffer so I am told. I am excited to try it and build a good baffle and really seal off the trunk. I found the 12 to be very efficient far beyond the spec would suggest. Also I think that it is not mech. Xmax. Give me two weeks and I will let you know how it does but it looks very promising.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> I don't follow ID at all.
> 
> I figured once the 15 is released there would be a bunch of talk about it but I never saw it and I still haven't found anyone who has actually seen one in real life.
> 
> ...


You might "double" check that figure.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

RNBRAD said:


> You might "double" check that figure.


It says xmax 22mm peak in the specs. Are you saying it has 44mm linear one way excursion?


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> It says xmax 22mm peak in the specs. Are you saying it has 44mm linear one way excursion?


Where's that spec come from? Here's the PDF spec sheet from their website. 

http://www.imagedynamicsusa.net/files/70538076.pdf


----------



## todj (Dec 11, 2008)

myhikingboots said:


> Here's something that no one makes that I know of. An unbalanced 6-channel amp to power an active 3-way front stage. All of the 6 channel amps out there produce the same watts for each channel, which in general is not enough for the midbass and overkill for the tweeter. Something like a 100 to 150 watts for the midbass, 50 to 75 watts for the midrange and 25 to 30 watts for the tweets would be in the ballpark IMHO. It could be tailored to work with the new 3-way speakers that everyone wants you to make!


This ^^


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

RNBRAD said:


> Where's that spec come from? Here's the PDF spec sheet from their website.
> 
> http://www.imagedynamicsusa.net/files/70538076.pdf


I switched 22 and 44. 44mm xmax but to the right of this spec it says peak excursion leading me to believe its 22mm one way linear throw. I decided this morning not to purchase one of these subs. There's just something not right with the new management, they rub me the wrong way in both the technical and PR department. Ill get the 13W7 instead.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> I switched 22 and 44. 44mm xmax but to the right of this spec it says peak excursion leading me to believe its 22mm one way linear throw. I decided this morning not to purchase one of these subs. There's just something not right with the new management, they rub me the wrong way in both the technical and PR department. Ill get the 13W7 instead.


Interesting that you are saying this, i have been talking with DonH about my set up, and find him to be a super nice and very knowledgeable and helpful guy. Reminds me a lot of Scott from Hybrid Audio.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> I switched 22 and 44. 44mm xmax but to the right of this spec it says peak excursion leading me to believe its 22mm one way linear throw. I decided this morning not to purchase one of these subs. There's just something not right with the new management, they rub me the wrong way in both the technical and PR department. Ill get the 13W7 instead.


Interesting, I was just working with them on my V4 conversion. Their help and technical support was fantastic.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

What everyone think on a single idq 10 version 4? Looking at getting one for my sq setup but want it to get loud too


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

A single 10 is probably perfect for sq. My 12 is great but has more headroom than I need for 95% of my listening preference. If I miss that 5% I have another car with 4 12's.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

ccapil said:


> What everyone think on a single idq 10 version 4? Looking at getting one for my sq setup but want it to get loud too


go for a single IDQ12 then...excellent SQ and it will get reasonably loud.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> I switched 22 and 44. 44mm xmax but to the right of this spec it says peak excursion leading me to believe its 22mm one way linear throw. I decided this morning not to purchase one of these subs. There's just something not right with the new management, they rub me the wrong way in both the technical and PR department. Ill get the 13W7 instead.


Im sorry that you feel this way. My management does not ask me to come on this forum and help out those wanting to run ID, I do it because I want ID to thrive again. If you want you can contact me VIA a private message to converse with what upsets you as i would love to know so we can remedy the issue at hand!

ALSO the 44mm peak to peak is true as xmax is the measurement of the amount a coil can move in one direction without leaving the magnetic zone. This measurement on the 15" happens to be 22mm. this can correlate to the use-able throw before the coil begins to leave the magnetic field, for the 15" that's ~1.9"

-Don 

Also in regards to the other posts, I would like tot hank you guys, we have alto to discuss over here !


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

ccapil said:


> What everyone think on a single idq 10 version 4? Looking at getting one for my sq setup but want it to get loud too


I think in the right application it would sound very nice.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

RNBRAD said:


> A single 10 is probably perfect for sq. My 12 is great but has more headroom than I need for 95% of my listening preference. If I miss that 5% I have another car with 4 12's.


My two IDQ 10"s seem just about right for my tastes. Just enough extra too keep my sub amp from having to overwork itself to keep up.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

RNBRAD said:


> A single 10 is probably perfect for sq. My 12 is great but has more headroom than I need for 95% of my listening preference. If I miss that 5% I have another car with 4 12's.


I partially agree, I could probably get away with a single 10 for 95% of my listening but a pair of 15s that rarely require more than a couple mm of excursion keeps distortion down. Plus its nice to have that headroom when you want it to get very low. It's amazing how loud they get on "normal" music with no visible excursion. It's equally amazing how quickly they hit xmax on the 30hz and below content.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> I switched 22 and 44. 44mm xmax but to the right of this spec it says peak excursion leading me to believe its 22mm one way linear throw. I decided this morning not to purchase one of these subs. There's just something not right with the new management, they rub me the wrong way in both the technical and PR department. Ill get the 13W7 instead.


I can say I met the new owner and had a lengthy discussion he was an awesome guy committed to bring this company back with great products. I he really putting forth great effort and a big investment in new designs to bring it back to its glory days. Certainly there will be some disconnects there is in any industry between sales, marketing, and the engineers but I feel confident that they are trying to work out the details. Have some patience. I have had nothing but exemplar interactions with there tech support crew with any questions I've had. They are rapidly going in the right direction. The fact that they are here ask for suggestions says alot. Not sure what happened but maybe an off day?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

SIlkySlim, did you meet the owner Jason, or our Director of sales Javier? You might have met Javier.


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Make the baskets nicer, change the logo.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

iroller said:


> Make the baskets nicer, change the logo.


They did make the baskets nicer, but change one of the most recognized logos in car audio? why?


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I think it was Javier I met in person and have dealt with a few times. Nice guy. I think I talked with Jason on the phone after Javier introduce us. Didn't Javier buy in too?


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

My biggest wish is for some slim model subs and then bring back the ID15, IDQ15, just to make all three levels equal. If someone just wants 15's and they want a better model then they don't have to drastically change the SQ characteristics that they are used to. Give them an option at different performance an price levels. Just a thought. I know that they aren't your biggest sellers but they are out there many that go IB like the displacement for a bump in SPL since power handling drops. Not to mention there are just 15 lovers. Also an IDQ8 & IDMAX 8 would be nice. 

I know that just dropped a year R&D on you sorry. Congrats on the good job you have done at solid popular sizes and price points so far. You have just created a need for the same things in a few other needy sizes. I wish ID the best with everything.

Logo fine need more sub options. I'd love a good dome mid while I'm dreaming though.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

SilkySlim said:


> My biggest wish is for some slim model subs and then bring back the ID15, IDQ15, just to make all three levels equal. If someone just wants 15's and they want a better model then they don't have to drastically change the SQ characteristics that they are used to. Give them an option at different performance an price levels. Just a thought. I know that they aren't your biggest sellers but they are out there many that go IB like the displacement for a bump in SPL since power handling drops. Not to mention there are just 15 lovers. Also an IDQ8 & IDMAX 8 would be nice.
> 
> I know that just dropped a year R&D on you sorry. Congrats on the good job you have done at solid popular sizes and price points so far. You have just created a need for the same things in a few other needy sizes. I wish ID the best with everything.
> 
> Logo fine need more sub options. I'd love a good dome mid while I'm dreaming though.


It's not really the topic of this thread but the additional cone area for IB is not for an SPL drop, IB will get just as loud as sealed. More cone area is to take advantage of the additional efficiency down low that IB brings. But yeah, a 15 with lots of cone area like the IDMAX and good xmax is most definitely welcome for us IB users.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

SilkySlim said:


> I think it was Javier I met in person and have dealt with a few times. Nice guy. I think I talked with Jason on the phone after Javier introduce us. Didn't Javier buy in too?


Javier is Director of Sales only


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Minisq, change the logo because its ugly.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> They did make the baskets nicer, but change one of the most recognized logos in car audio? why?


The logo on the max? Is that what you are refferig too? If so, it was time for a change. It was time to let go of years o use. It was time


----------



## BFYTW (Jul 21, 2012)

DonH, long time fan of the brand but havent owned any since 2003. I didnt read thru all 4 pages so forgive if anyone else already suggested but I would love to see AP mat grills specific for the whole IDQ and IDMAXX lines. nice sturdy engineered grill with an interlocking ring to hold in the mat. nice ID logo on the front. take the guess work out for the end user. buy ID subs, a pair of grills and rip a whole in your ride. 
No.. i dont think they will fly out the door but maybe the grills could also be used as a standard grill as well by just unlocking the ring and pulling out the mat... this flexability may make it more tangable for bean counters..


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

BFYTW said:


> DonH, long time fan of the brand but havent owned any since 2003. I didnt read thru all 4 pages so forgive if anyone else already suggested but I would love to see AP mat grills specific for the whole IDQ and IDMAXX lines. nice sturdy engineered grill with an interlocking ring to hold in the mat. nice ID logo on the front. take the guess work out for the end user. buy ID subs, a pair of grills and rip a whole in your ride.
> No.. i dont think they will fly out the door but maybe the grills could also be used as a standard grill as well by just unlocking the ring and pulling out the mat... this flexability may make it more tangable for bean counters..


My very first Image Dynamics purchase was like in 1991 maybe, it was an APmat kit from Eric for a pair of NHT 1259's.

I think it was before there even WAS an Image Dynamics. There was a tiny little ad in the back of a car audio mag talking about ap kits..i called the number and talked to eric for an hour on the phone and placed the order. Been a huge fan ever since.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

BFYTW said:


> DonH, long time fan of the brand but havent owned any since 2003. I didnt read thru all 4 pages so forgive if anyone else already suggested but I would love to see AP mat grills specific for the whole IDQ and IDMAXX lines. nice sturdy engineered grill with an interlocking ring to hold in the mat. nice ID logo on the front. take the guess work out for the end user. buy ID subs, a pair of grills and rip a whole in your ride.
> No.. i dont think they will fly out the door but maybe the grills could also be used as a standard grill as well by just unlocking the ring and pulling out the mat... this flexability may make it more tangable for bean counters..


THIS!! I think that's a great idea!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

BFYTW said:


> DonH, long time fan of the brand but havent owned any since 2003. I didnt read thru all 4 pages so forgive if anyone else already suggested but I would love to see AP mat grills specific for the whole IDQ and IDMAXX lines. nice sturdy engineered grill with an interlocking ring to hold in the mat. nice ID logo on the front. take the guess work out for the end user. buy ID subs, a pair of grills and rip a whole in your ride.
> No.. i dont think they will fly out the door but maybe the grills could also be used as a standard grill as well by just unlocking the ring and pulling out the mat... this flexability may make it more tangable for bean counters..


this is a great idea BUT not overly "wanted" by our worldwide dealers. Adding this onew the the list still!!! I do love this idea


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> It's not really the topic of this thread but the additional cone area for IB is not for an SPL drop, IB will get just as loud as sealed. More cone area is to take advantage of the additional efficiency down low that IB brings. But yeah, a 15 with lots of cone area like the IDMAX and good xmax is most definitely welcome for us IB users.


You are right this isn't the right thread. I am not talking about turning an IB setup into a SPL bass boxing beast. I have personally used and had many IB setups since 87. To say that IB will get just as loud as sealed and that you don't get any added SPL from increasing cone area. Come on man that is a very general statement maybe if given the same power input but given triple the power handling, enclosure design, speaker placement of a basic sealed enclosure can all make big differences in SPL. I have some friends that are ID fans and like IB too, but just like a little more grunt and extension down low than a couple of tens or even twelves can provide. The last time I checked efficiency/sensitivity are measured in DB. I personally use IB again now for the linear response, space savings and the extension ("additional efficiency down low") down low. I agree with many things you said here and what I have seen around many different threads you seem to be a big IB fan and are very knowledgeable I am sure. I don't want to go into details here to back up what I said or argue a very general blanket statement I was making. Deuces 
I can't wait for my MAX 15's. I just hope when I get them I'll have time to redo and get them in. Busy time of year. Mr. GN I'll give you an IB review when I get it done. Thanks for looking out for the IB crowd. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

bump for more ideas fellas


----------



## JimHTP (Nov 12, 2012)

Bring back the horns? I'm more and more interested in HLCD systems or other 2 way solutions, mostly to avoid buying a costly processor.


----------



## BFYTW (Jul 21, 2012)

OK I'll throw another one out there. Speaking of high frequency drivers... build a 1" speaker that absolutely knocks peoples socks off, one that becomes the new yard stick others are compared by..with mounting options that are irresistible. Available as a raw pair.. but make the price point ballpark JL ZR, ARC black 1.0 etc.... again if someone already said it... forgive. 
As far as I'm concerned you guys have the subs spot on. No offense but I haven't heard anyone as of late raving about their super smooth ID tweeters..


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I didn't hear many people review them but I liked the tweeters in my old CTX-65 comp set. That was coming from Infinity so anything will sound smooth, but I ran them for at least a year and liked them. I'm not sure if the CTX set is still made.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

JimHTP said:


> Bring back the horns? I'm more and more interested in HLCD systems or other 2 way solutions, mostly to avoid buying a costly processor.


nothing to bring back. the HLCD designs were owned by Eric Stevens and he took them with him. you can still buy them from ES Audio.




BFYTW said:


> OK I'll throw another one out there. Speaking of high frequency drivers... build a 1" speaker that absolutely knocks peoples socks off, one that becomes the new yard stick others are compared by..with mounting options that are irresistible. Available as a raw pair.. but make the price point ballpark JL ZR, ARC black 1.0 etc.... again if someone already said it... forgive.
> As far as I'm concerned you guys have the subs spot on. No offense but I haven't heard anyone as of late raving about their super smooth ID tweeters..



have you ever heard the XS28 tweeter? it doesnt get the respect it deserves. very nice sounding tweeter and only $100 area.


----------



## BFYTW (Jul 21, 2012)

minbari said:


> nothing to bring back. the HLCD designs were owned by Eric Stevens and he took them with him. you can still buy them from ES Audio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can actually say no I havent. And im not knocking them. But I do know I don't hear much talk about them ( as GN stated ) and unfortunately what I've seen in the SQ lanes is guys running your subs.. usually with other brand highs. so maybe what's a better question to these guys is why arent they using them. what is it that needs improvement? The tweeter itself or its advertisement???


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> I didn't hear many people review them but I liked the tweeters in my old CTX-65 comp set. That was coming from Infinity so anything will sound smooth, but I ran them for at least a year and liked them. I'm not sure if the CTX set is still made.





minbari said:


> have you ever heard the XS28 tweeter? it doesnt get the respect it deserves. very nice sounding tweeter and only $100 area.


Agreed. I used them in my setup, but I'm just about to ship them out as they've sold. Really nice tweeter though for the price


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I agree with BuickGN. The CTX tweets are great for the money and size. The xs tweets sound good but are on the larger pita side for install to me mainly depth. Again quality tweet at the price point though. Home run with subs. Just keep them coming. Also I think the limited continuity throughout the highs from CTX-XS and different sizes in each model is limiting there popularity. Why would a dealer really commit and recommend to many clients that will be limited by what they can do in there car. I know they custom and high end systems you could make them work even more simple mods you can make them fit in many cars but that is a headache and worries that are solved by expanding the lines. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BFYTW (Jul 21, 2012)

Hmmmm y'all havey interest peaked over these xs28's. Esp at the price point.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

BFYTW said:


> Hmmmm y'all havey interest peaked over these xs28's. Esp at the price point.


they sound great


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

What about a 6 channel class-d like the Mmats and JL, except keep the price within reach of us plebes? The other idea would be much like JBL's experiment with the MS amps with the built in DSP. A six channel class d w/ built in DSP that puts out 100-150 @ 4 with a street price around $500 would be the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> What about a 6 channel class-d like the Mmats and JL, except keep the price within reach of us plebes? The other idea would be much like JBL's experiment with the MS amps with the built in DSP. A six channel class d w/ built in DSP that puts out 100-150 @ 4 with a street price around $500 would be the best thing since sliced bread.


not picking on you specifically.

but 150 watts x 6 with a good DSP built in and you want it to cost $500? come on.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

minbari said:


> not picking on you specifically.
> 
> but 150 watts x 6 with a good DSP built in and you want it to cost $500? come on.


A man can dream can't he?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

slowsedan01 said:


> What about a 6 channel class-d like the Mmats and JL, except keep the price within reach of us plebes? The other idea would be much like JBL's experiment with the MS amps with the built in DSP. A six channel class d w/ built in DSP that puts out 100-150 @ 4 with a street price around $500 would be the best thing since sliced bread.


ouch, not sure one could even make money on something like this that has quality components


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

DonH said:


> ouch, not sure one could even make money on something like this that has quality components


Ok, ok. What do you think that a high quality piece like this would sell for if ID was to develop something similar?


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Are the slim line subs coming soon? IDQ8, IDmax8's curious? 4&5" components? That's the biggest holes that need filling. In my opinion.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

SilkySlim said:


> Are the slim line subs coming soon? IDQ8, IDmax8's curious? 4&5" components? That's the biggest holes that need filling. In my opinion.


Q8 and Slim's designs have been finalized. We are waiting now for tooling etc. It takes some time. we are hoping for some great products come the new year! as far as the 4,5" comps that is not on our to do list currently.


----------



## Alipor (Sep 9, 2012)

DonH said:


> Q8 and Slim's designs have been finalized. We are waiting now for tooling etc. It takes some time. we are hoping for some great products come the new year! as far as the 4,5" comps that is not on our to do list currently.


 Good to hear about the Slim ones, I'll be trying them as soon as I can get my hands on two 10"


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome I can't wait.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah they will be some solid contenders  

Also i have a question, IF you could do a custom order option for MAX's and Q's would you like that?

Add a spider, cooling, color, etc.?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

3 way sets with the option for a > 6.5" mid bass. Or even better, how about selling raw drivers?


----------



## FreeTheSound (Feb 24, 2013)

fcarpio said:


> 3 way sets with the option for a > 6.5" mid bass. Or even better, how about selling raw drivers?


 I second this.I have been looking at the xs65 and xs57 next to the PPI 3 way set and struggling with which to buy.If the ID was 3 way I would have purchased it already.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

slowsedan01 said:


> What about a 6 channel class-d like the Mmats and JL, except keep the price within reach of us plebes? The other idea would be much like JBL's experiment with the MS amps with the built in DSP. A six channel class d w/ built in DSP that puts out 100-150 @ 4 with a street price around $500 would be the best thing since sliced bread.


Not picking on you either but this got me thinking. Many of us are taking the DSP route, so we DO NOT need all the bells and whistles when it comes to amps. How about a no nonsense simple SQ amp? That would keep quality high and prices low. Build it like a tank and please make it with pretty guts, we all like pretty guts. 

EDIT:
Well, it turns out you already have something like that. But still there is something wrong, they are not getting much exposure. I did a quick search and I could not find any reviews, and that is BIG a problem.


----------



## FreeTheSound (Feb 24, 2013)

fcarpio said:


> Not picking on you either but this got me thinking. Many of us are taking the DSP route, so we DO NOT need all the bells and whistles when it comes to amps. How about a no nonsense simple SQ amp? That would keep quality high and prices low. Build it like a tank and please make it with pretty guts, we all like pretty guts.


 Another wise statement.We will use stand alone DSP. A nice little packaged SQ amp selection, leaving the active/DSP/TA option in the hands of the buyer, to do just that.Buy external if so desired or remain passive.


----------



## 68962 (Aug 19, 2013)

DonH said:


> Yeah they will be some solid contenders
> 
> Also i have a question, IF you could do a custom order option for MAX's and Q's would you like that?
> 
> Add a spider, cooling, color, etc.?


Custom recones would definitely be a neat feature. The super easy recones are already a huge selling point any way and the added customization would just put you over the top. Go for it.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

OneSpiritBrain said:


> Custom recones would definitely be a neat feature. The super easy recones are already a huge selling point any way and the added customization would just put you over the top. Go for it.


im not just saying re-cones, im saying entire driver. there are many things I can do to make the driver even better for certain applications. 

As far as selling individual drivers, we already do, somewhat... but i understand your point. A 3-way set is long in the future also as an FYI


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

fcarpio said:


> Not picking on you either but this got me thinking. Many of us are taking the DSP route, so we DO NOT need all the bells and whistles when it comes to amps. How about a no nonsense simple SQ amp? That would keep quality high and prices low. Build it like a tank and please make it with pretty guts, we all like pretty guts.
> 
> EDIT:
> Well, it turns out you already have something like that. But still there is something wrong, they are not getting much exposure. I did a quick search and I could not find any reviews, and that is BIG a problem.





FreeTheSound said:


> Another wise statement.We will use stand alone DSP. A nice little packaged SQ amp selection, leaving the active/DSP/TA option in the hands of the buyer, to do just that.Buy external if so desired or remain passive.


I wouldn't say their Q series of amplifiers matches this description, and I would say that the I series certainly doesn't. Don H might have his own opinion. I'm not sure what ID has planned in terms of future amp design. Along the lines of what was mentioned above, I would love to see a whole series of amps (2 channel, 4 channel, mono, (maybe even 5 or 6 channel)) similar to the Pioneer PRS-D800 amp. Compact design, higher than average power output, a gain pot per channel and NOTHING ELSE. I'm even ok with Class D, if done well. I mean SQ champs seem to do just fine with the Class D JL stuff. 

Don, any comment on the amplifier side of things?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

DonH said:


> Also i have a question, IF you could do a custom order option for MAX's and Q's would you like that?


Custom shop stuff? Not really, but that is just me.

This reminds me of how electric guitars are sold. The regular stuff is great at an affordable price. BUT custom shop and signature items are marginally better (maybe prettier) at many times the price of the regular stuff. I'll pass.


----------



## 68962 (Aug 19, 2013)

fcarpio said:


> Custom shop stuff? Not really, but that is just me.
> 
> This reminds me of how electric guitars are sold. The regular stuff is great at an affordable price. BUT custom shop and signature items are marginally better (maybe prettier) at many times the price of the regular stuff. I'll pass.


I think Don is speaking more along the lines of a guitar with your desired string thickness or piezoelectric pickups.... To suit your needs more efficiently.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

OneSpiritBrain said:


> I think Don is speaking more along the lines of a guitar with your desired string thickness or piezoelectric pickups.... To suit your needs more efficiently.


If there is a market for it, sure. Why not?


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

DonH said:


> im not just saying re-cones, im saying entire driver. there are many things I can do to make the driver even better for certain applications.
> 
> As far as selling individual drivers, we already do, somewhat... but i understand your point. A 3-way set is long in the future also as an FYI


Very cool idea!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Small note, our slim drivers are coming right along  pictures will be up after CES! Also the Q8"


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cool. No DIYMA exclusive sneak peek before CES?!


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't wait!!!!!  couldn't come sooner.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I meant soon enough.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I am already thinking about selling my 4 ID8's and going with 3 IDQ8's


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

How about a fullrange 8" with underhung and long excursion to help on the low end?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I need to try the IDQ's I've heard so much about them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> How about a fullrange 8" with underhung and long excursion to help on the low end?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


great idea except very tiny market for that man...


----------



## boosted2.7 (Aug 14, 2012)

DonH said:


> Small note, our slim drivers are coming right along  pictures will be up after CES! Also the Q8"


I wish I would have seen this sooner, just ordered the JL TW5 13 last night, was waiting for the ID forever, but the time has come to start by build. Please post info on this as soon as you can though..


----------



## PsyCLown (May 17, 2013)

boosted2.7 said:


> I wish I would have seen this sooner, just ordered the JL TW5 13 last night, was waiting for the ID forever, but the time has come to start by build. Please post info on this as soon as you can though..


Lucky there is a classifieds section on this forum


----------



## boosted2.7 (Aug 14, 2012)

PsyCLown said:


> Lucky there is a classifieds section on this forum


Very true, will just depend on the stage of my build by the time they release it.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

What kind of air space sealed are the slim 12's going to need?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

fcarpio said:


> Many of us are taking the DSP route, so we DO NOT need all the bells and whistles when it comes to amps. How about a no nonsense simple SQ amp?


Then you want a Lunar Amplifier great great great SQ amps hand made/built in the GOOD OL U.S OF A. But im also a big fan of ID. win/win 

Id say a 5ch amplifier front ch [email protected], rear ch [email protected] and [email protected] or a 6ch amplifier with similar specs.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Currently I Dont know  Our LMS board is out for repair so our engineer can not pull accurate parameters. Once he does, You Best believe that I Will IMMEDIATELY report my findings! We are currently working on a few tweaks to the gap size on the motor to increase BL factor, and lighten the cone a bit more. Trying to make the best Slim driver possible! Ill tell you one thing, they are a son of a gun to build


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Any word on the slims and when they are shipping? What about the 8q? Any word from CES?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SilkySlim said:


> Any word on the slims and when they are shipping? What about the 8q? Any word from CES?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


i think DIYMA in its infinite wisdom chased DonH away for awhile.:worried:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah... apparently new product announcements from manufacturers aren't allowed unless they are an approved vendor.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

rton20s said:


> Yeah... apparently new product announcements from manufacturers aren't allowed unless they are an approved vendor.


Ahhh was wondering what happened there. Seems fair enough,


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

CES is just about here?

we should be getting some news right?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe, so long as there are no... "ads, links, or URL's to any company site you are professionally affiliated with" from members without vendor status.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Maybe, so long as there are no... "ads, links, or URL's to any company site you are professionally affiliated with" from members without vendor status.


Right...don does not OWN image dynamics, he just works there and offered a connection to a great company. He didn't personally gain from speaking about upcoming products... And come on..be honest here, diyma readers may account for 1/10th of 1% of total ID sales..that's .not going to make even a mention on its spreadsheet.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Trust me, I'm not saying that I agree with wiping out an entire thread because an employee of a company posted about their products. However, I do understand DIYMA's policy. And whether ID or DonH like it or not, he has now become the face of ID on DIYMA. Who knows, maybe this will prompt ID/Powerbass to become vendors here on the forum. Maybe not. 

Since we aren't mods, we have no idea what has gone on "behind the scenes," but I do wish there was a way this could have been handled without killing off the whole thread.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Trust me, I'm not saying that I agree with wiping out an entire thread because an employee of a company posted about their products. However, I do understand DIYMA's policy. And whether ID or DonH like it or not, he has now become the face of ID on DIYMA. Who knows, maybe this will prompt ID/Powerbass to become vendors here on the forum. Maybe not.
> 
> Since we aren't mods, we have no idea what has gone on "behind the scenes," but I do wish there was a way this could have been handled without killing off the whole thread.


Agreed, and is am sure don will be back after CES is over...just hope he doesn't feel the need to cave to the pressure of paying the $500 bucks to tell us about ID products.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> Agreed, and is am sure don will be back after CES is over...just hope he doesn't feel the need to cave to the pressure of paying the $500 bucks to tell us about ID products.


It's more than 500 to be a supporting vendor. If you want to promote a brand you work for, of course you should pay, just like everybody else.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know anything about this and didn't see anything out of place (doesn't mean it didn't happen). To me, the only reason one should have to pay to play is if they are directly selling products from inventory or want the added space to advertise their products. It's a fine line between this and giving product information, but as I said, I didn't see it.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

schmiddr2 said:


> I don't know anything about this and didn't see anything out of place (doesn't mean it didn't happen). To me, the only reason one should have to pay to play is if they are directly selling products from inventory or want the added space to advertise their products. It's a fine line between this and giving product information, but as I said, I didn't see it.


Its transparency like this that I like about this forum. Even if you didnt see it, the fact that u replied is pretty cool  Not that the issue was a huge deal to me.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

when Jim Walter posts about Alpine, or Andy Wehmeyer posts about Harman, or Manville on JL, etc., they don't have corresponding vendor status, I don't know why DonH posting about ID stuff would need vendor status?

seems like the information is a plus for the site, not something to charge for... but that's like, just an opinion.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

myhikingboots said:


> Here's something that no one makes that I know of. An unbalanced 6-channel amp to power an active 3-way front stage. All of the 6 channel amps out there produce the same watts for each channel, which in general is not enough for the midbass and overkill for the tweeter. Something like a 100 to 150 watts for the midbass, 50 to 75 watts for the midrange and 25 to 30 watts for the tweets would be in the ballpark IMHO. It could be tailored to work with the new 3-way speakers that everyone wants you to make!


Yes, I love amps with staggered output. Not sure how big a market there is for such a model, but I would buy it.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> I don't know anything about this and didn't see anything out of place (doesn't mean it didn't happen). To me, the only reason one should have to pay to play is if they are directly selling products from inventory or want the added space to advertise their products. It's a fine line between this and giving product information, but as I said, I didn't see it.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/158183-new-id-product.html


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I see. And I agree that it is undoubtedly advertising. I don't know where Ant wants to draw the line so I spot the more obvious ones. It is true that JL, Alpine, and certain other "reps" do not start threads to promote their products, but rather add information when it is requested in a thread as ID had been doing. So I guess that's the line.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

schmiddr2 said:


> I see. And I agree that it is undoubtedly advertising. I don't know where Ant wants to draw the line so I spot the more obvious ones. It is true that JL, Alpine, and certain other "reps" do not start threads to promote their products, but rather add information when it is requested in a thread as ID had been doing. So I guess that's the line.


makes sense to me :thumbsup:


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Makes sense to me too now.

(I used to have an Eric S era IDQ12, but not too hot about ID anymore lately lol.)


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

But DON we want you around bro...


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

oh, ok. Sounds good too  
Hey, you've gotta quickly make him pay the 2 or 5 subwoofer price entrance fee and get back here


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I have been here just super busy! I simply was wanting to bring to light some new product but hey if we have to pay then we have to pay. I have already brought this up to the proper people at work. Sorry to the mods on the forums, I did not mean any harm also to supporting vendors.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

DonH said:


> Well I have been here just super busy! I simply was wanting to bring to light some new product but hey if we have to pay then we have to pay. I have already brought this up to the proper people at work. Sorry to the mods on the forums, I did not mean any harm also to supporting vendors.Fact of the matter is, I want the best damn product for the masses...I want people to smile when they hear excellent sound reproduction. We all deserve that... In the mean time, thanks for the kind words, if anyone has any questions shoot me a pm, Ill return it same day.



few edits


----------

